# Double Jig setup



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

What's the best way to attach two jigs on one main line? One jig above the other, about two feet apart. Don't want to use any swivels or hardware. I tried just tying a polamar and leaving the tag end to tie on the bottom jig but I don't think thats strong and the top jig just twirled when in the water jigging. I've searched this site up and down and haven't found anything. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

On ocean rigs they just tie loops in the line for up to five jigs, tying the bottom one on with a regular knot or adding a heavy weight in the case of really lite jigs, basically hooks with feathers on them. If I remember right, they were called teaser rigs or something and they mostly used them to catch bait before going fishing. Another way I saw it done on the East Coast to fish sole on the bottom and suspended fish like Blues above was using a basic crappie rig with lears, the jigs hanging on short leaders and again a weight or weighted hook on the bottom snap.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

You're right, I could tie an inline loop and a short leader for the top jig, but I know there is a way to do it without the leader. I see guys at the spillway fishing thataway but I haven't figured it out yet. I should probably just ask the next person I see fishing that setup. Thank you Moonlighter for your input.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

Don't add a leader to the loop; just tie the loop, then stick it through the jig eye, over your bait and pull the loop tight to the jig eye. Good luck.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I did it the same way moonlighter did. Tie a somewhat large loop knot 20" or so from the end of the line. At the end tie a jig, at the loop knot run the loop through the eye of the second jig and than around, underneath the jig hook and pull tight. Double jig set up worked well for me during white bass run in the rivers. Not sure if this is still legal.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

Legal? I wouldn't think there'd be anything wrong with it. Let me know if it isn't, I'll use it more often then. Haha. Tried it tonight and got it promptly snagged and lost. Stuck with the single and it worked somewhat.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, you can have three hooks per pole or line so surely it's legal with two jigs. Perch spreadears and crappie rigs would be illegal if it weren't!


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

I was thinking that when I used this rig on the maumee river during the whitebass run, it would normally coincide with the walleye run and the number of hooks allowed have a different requirement.


----------



## Moonlighter (Jun 20, 2006)

I only saw it done in the ocean with the five jig rigs and there aren't as many rules there except the number of fish caught total. Two hooks in total don't seem to be a problem most anywhere as just about any crank bait has at least that many, as do blade baits and many harnesses. Still one hook rules probably are normal with river run fish I suppose, salmon come to mind in NY where I think that's true. Up teach of to know what we're doing and where.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is a set up I really like but it does involve hardware one #12 crane swivel and two no-knot fast snaps. I use power pro as my main line and use micro ice cyrstal as the leader. The crane swivel is attached to the one end of the power pro. I use a 4-5 ft piece of the micro ice 6lb test and tie a loop knot about 3-3 1/2 inches long. i usually use three wraps on the loop. I then cut the loop right at the knot which leaves me about 6 inches of line for top hook. then tie a no-knot fast snap and the bottom and the end of the cut loop. This allow be to change lures and hooks fast with little wasted time and effort.

As any jig fishermen knows the important think is the jig remain horizontal to increase its effectiveness. This rig does that without fail. If instuctions are a little confusing let me know and I will post pic.


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

When you say loop knot are you talking about a knot like the "dropper loop" on Grog's knot site? (www.animatedknots.com)


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

The dropper knot is very difficult to tie with 6/8lb mono. I'm still working on it.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

When I fish for Saugeye at Deer Creek I use a double jig setup, usually with 2 different color grubs. I tie the first one on the line, leaving about a foot and a half of line after, either using the clinch knot or the polomar knot, and then I tie the second one on, so they are usually just a under a foot and a half apart.


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

My xbrother inlaw fishes double jigs when he saugeye "snags" at Charles Mills........LOL.......................Rich


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

gobrowntruck, I used the surgeons loop from the site you put up. Easy to tie when I was standing waist deep in current.


----------

